# How to detect BS!



## J.R. (Oct 27, 2013)

An interesting article I landed on by accident this evening. Pretty useful for CR community given the factual erroneous posts that are made on CR on a daily basis - 

http://scottberkun.com/essays/53-how-to-detect-bullshit/

The admins may please delete this thread of found to be BS.


----------



## Pi (Oct 27, 2013)

I do not quite agree with the author. Lies or made up "facts" are not what I consider BS even though some of them are. The most sophisticated BS is when somebody presents arguments ... which are BS. It is not like they are not telling you how they "know" what they "know", they do. But it is BS.


----------



## Sashi (Oct 27, 2013)

You know CR has hit a low point when have thread discussing the degrees of BS.


----------



## AmbientLight (Oct 27, 2013)

Pi said:


> I do not quite agree with the author. Lies or made up "facts" are not what I consider BS even though some of them are. The most sophisticated BS is when somebody presents arguments ... which are BS. It is not like they are not telling you how they "know" what they "know", they do. But it is BS.



I am with you regarding the presentation of arguments. As long as a poster brings arguments, even if these turn out to be wrong, at least the poster is trying to be constructive. As such I don't consider what is presented as BS, even if it is totally misguided nonsense. We cannot expect anyone posting here to have a background allowing the person to see through marketing slogans or technical details or engineering processes or the like.


----------

